# Inexpensive 1AA for "Public Transportation Bag"?



## Bolster (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm making a "PTB", a "Public Transportation Bag," sort of like a GHB or a BOB, except it's made of components so inexpensive, I would not hesitate to give it away in a robbery, and feel only a little regret if I left it on a bus by mistake. The goal is to have functional gear, but very little cash invested if replacement were required. 

The most expensive item in the bag, at this point, is a Fenix 1AA L1D (no longer made, $45 new). It's too nice for the bag. But I think a Fauxton is too small, too dim, and a battery I don't want to stock. Can you please recommend a replacement *1AA light* that would be reliably functional, but inexpensive? 

For the record I'm allergic to puke green and angry purple tints. 

I'm sticking with 1AA because everything in all my various gear bags is standardized on AA. I could make do with a 2AA but would prefer 1AA due to lighter weight. Thanks.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 11, 2012)

Xeno E03 at around $30 comes to mind... What's your max price?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Feb 11, 2012)

How about the updated RC-G2 III from Shiningbeam? It's less than $20. Or maybe the Fenix E11 for about $30.


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, RC-G2 from shiningbeam, (they even had the beautiful Q3-5A tint neutral on sale last I looked), or DX if you're feeling really frugal


----------



## B0wz3r (Feb 11, 2012)

B; a Romisen from Shiningbeam, definitely.

Here's a few rec's;

For something throwy, and 14500 compatible:

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-84/ITP-C7R-Cree-Q5/Detail

I know you prefer neutrals, so here's another:

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-231/Romisen-RC-dsh-G2-II-NW/Detail

or

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-232/Romisen-RC-dsh-G2-II-NW/Detail


----------



## shelm (Feb 11, 2012)

you need a recommendation? budget lights? wrong forum section then lol.

Ultrafire C3 clone from DX, or Sipik SK68 from Dinodirect.

if you lose a Shiningbeam RC-G2 or a Romisen RC-29, it will hurt. Because you're going to love and respect them.


----------



## Owen (Feb 11, 2012)

Discontinued last year, IIRC, but you may still be able to find them at Academy, and brightguy shows it in stock for $13.99.
I'm sure tint will vary, but mine is a decent "cool neutral" that I don't mind in spite of being used to exclusively using 5A/B tints in pricier lights.
http://www.brightguy.com/Brinkmann/Brinkmann+ArmorMax+1AA+Flashlight+809-1095-0

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?237106-new-Brinkman-single-AA


----------



## Bolster (Feb 11, 2012)

jonnyfgroove said:


> What's your max price?



Hm, well, max price would be to keep the L1D in the bag at $45 but I would feel regret if I handed that to a robber. I think $20-30 range is better. 

So...I can get a Neutral for under $20? I had no idea...

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-232/Romisen-RC-dsh-G2-II-NW/Detail

You guys rock. Thanks for the rec. The above will do nicely. 

:naughty:


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, and/or this *OEM unbranded Nitecore EZAA**http://www.intl-outdoor.com/worlds-smallest-aa-xrer2-led-flashlight-p-227.html* might be of interest to you.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 11, 2012)

Check out Ultrafire BJO8A. It's available in the U.S. by the way. One AA, well made, brass pill, one mode for <$20.


----------



## T45 (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a candidate: Energizer Tactical AA You can usually find these at Target for about $17.


----------



## Racer (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd go with a DX AA light for sure in this situation. I like the Uniquefire S10 XR-E for throw at about $12 or the Ultrafire K10 XP-G at about $15 if you want more flood. Both have the same rugged body and come in either 1 mode or 5 mode. The pill on these need to be tightened when they arrive but other than that, I've given away dozens of these and as far as I know every one is still in service. I keep one in each vehicle and if they get stolen I laugh that they didn't get the real ones 

Or maybe if you're ok with an AAA light I'd do a Thrunite Ti ($15), an Olight I3 ($20) or the trusty Fenix E01 ($12).


----------



## Danielight (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree about the less expensive lights at Shining Beam ... check out the ITP and Romisen models. Personally, I have an I-mini XP-G NW, which can run on either a AA or cr123 battery. It's a little more expensive (about $40), but still worth a look.


----------



## RWT1405 (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 on the Brinkmann ArmorMax 1AA Flashlight! 

I have given a few away as presents and kept 1 for myself and I have to tell you they are not bad at all. Everyone that has gotten them, has loved them! And if you happen to lose one, it's not a big deal!

I am going to have to order a few more now, thanks a lot! LOL!

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Gregozedobe (Feb 12, 2012)

If you want something so cheap you can lose it without worrying at all I'd look at the AA lights Item number: 140571826345​ from seller winddeal on evilBay (actually I'd buy two, but for under $2.50 each delivered that's not going to break your budget, is it ?). 

They are cheap, they produce light, and they'll run an alkaline AA down so low a snake couldn't slither underneath.


----------



## Bolster (Feb 15, 2012)

THanks for the bounty of suggestions. Ah, the joy of bottom feeding. I'll be looking closely at all of these. Thanks again!!


----------



## rshack (Feb 15, 2012)

If it was me trying to do that, I'd get a $10 Sipik 68... plenty good enough, but so cheap you won't worry...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 15, 2012)

Get a 1x14500-only light.
Fill it with an UNPROTECTED 14500 cell.
If you're robbed, smile while imagining the robber...

holding the light as it severely underdischarges, or
being frustrated when he installs a fresh AA cell and the light won't turn on.


----------



## shelm (Feb 15, 2012)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> holding the light as it severely underdischarges, or


nothing bad will happen when the light severely underdischarges i guess. when voltage drops below the circuit's operation voltage, the light will shut off. no poof, nothing.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Feb 15, 2012)

Another quality option for not too much (~$20) would be the Terralux Lightstar 100.


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 16, 2012)

I always found a SkyRay S-A1 a great light to have. I sold one to a friend, couldn't do without it and bought once again. It should be around ~$13 at different Chinese sources. It is quite bright light with 1xAA, 5 modes with a good low and a nice slightly throwy high. It has a R2 emitter and my samples weren't blue at all. The best part is that it accepts 14500 batteries without problem and since it is 5 modes you can still have a good runtime out of this. The pill and reflector is interchangeable with Ultrafire C3 SS light and I used its pill to replace a burnt out pill on my UF. 

Other than that, there is CQG S2, a Stainless Steel 1xAA flashlight with neutral emitter and <$20 price tag. Mine is on the way.


----------



## mccririck (Feb 16, 2012)

Sipik SK68


----------



## Norm (Feb 16, 2012)

I notice some members directly linking to sales sites, if you want to point members to a particular light or site please name the light or site don't directly link. Thanks - Norm


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know what you mean by neutral tint but I just recently bought a very nice and cheap flashlight at Autozone for $13. The brand is Duramax. I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## speedsix (Feb 24, 2012)

rshack said:


> If it was me trying to do that, I'd get a $10 Sipik 68... plenty good enough, but so cheap you won't worry...



Me too. Flood to throw with a slide of the bezel and has a solid pocket clip. I got three of them on EBay for $7-8 shipped each. Only one mode but the flood acts more of a low up close and doesn't blind you like a spot would. 

I consider these a must have for every flashlight nut. For $8 you can't beat it. My second choose would be a $11 Rominsen RC-G2 from DX or some place.


----------



## Rees (Feb 25, 2012)

ReadyFreddy23 said:


> I don't know what you mean by neutral tint but I just recently bought a very nice and cheap flashlight at Autozone for $13. The brand is Duramax. I am very impressed with it so far.



Link to review
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?331478-13-Duramax


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 25, 2012)

+1 on the E03.
You can get your preference: cool, neutral, or warm. The neutral looks ever so slightly green to me (less so than my E3S, and certainly not pukey.)


----------



## JerryM (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought a TerraLUX LightStar100 off ebay for about $13 shipped. I notice they are about $16 plus shipping now. It is not a bad cheap light. The package shows that the 50lm setting will run for 2 hours. However, I tried it and was still good for 5 hours, and went into a moon mode in 6 hours. 
I am not sure what moon mode is, but that is what I think it was doing. ??

Jerry


----------



## trooplewis (Feb 25, 2012)

If your budet can handle $40, the Klarus St10 is my favorite single-AA light I own. An it has a moonlight low that will last for days.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 25, 2012)

I would not consider a $50+ light cheap. But then I am a cheapie. They were that price on eby, but even $40 would not seem to fit the intended use, and maybe loss.
Jerry


----------



## bltkmt (Feb 25, 2012)

RedForest UK said:


> Oh, and/or this *OEM unbranded Nitecore EZAA* might be of interest to you.



This is interesting...anyone own one?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the *Maratac AA?* I believe it has the best materials and highest build quality of any light in the *~$30 range.*

At just *under* 3", three well thought out output levels and HA111 Nat -- it's a great light.

*I wouldn't want much less of a light in my bag for emergencies.*


----------



## Brian10962001 (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't leave a $20 laying anywhere. I also wouldn't really want to be carrying an uber cheap light unless I put it through its paces. The cheap XMDL lights that will vampire a AA to death would probably be a good choice. The little twisty AAA light is pretty useable as well (mine have Osram LEDs).


----------



## mccririck (Feb 28, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Has anyone mentioned the *Maratac AA?* I believe it has the best materials and highest build quality of any light in the *~$30 range.*
> 
> At just *under* 3", three well thought out output levels and HA111 Nat -- it's a great light.
> 
> *I wouldn't want much less of a light in my bag for emergencies.*



Maratac are hard to find though, especially in the UK. And strangely nobody is selling even a second hand one on ebay.


----------



## march.brown (Feb 28, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Has anyone mentioned the *Maratac AA?* I believe it has the best materials and highest build quality of any light in the *~$30 range.*
> 
> At just *under* 3", three well thought out output levels and HA111 Nat -- it's a great light.
> 
> *I wouldn't want much less of a light in my bag for emergencies.*


ITP-A2 is my favourite.
.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 1, 2012)

Take a trip to Home Depot and get a 2AA 100 lumen Rayovac Indestructible light for $15. 1AA lights start at $20 or more for half decent ones (there are cheaper ones, but they will end up costing you at least $20 after shipping). An Inova X1 comes to mind in that category, but a 2AA will be cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bolster said:


> I'm making a "PTB", a "Public Transportation Bag," sort of like a GHB or a BOB, except it's made of components so inexpensive, I would not hesitate to give it away in a robbery, and feel only a little regret if I left it on a bus by mistake. The goal is to have functional gear, but very little cash invested if replacement were required.
> 
> The most expensive item in the bag, at this point, is a Fenix 1AA L1D (no longer made, $45 new). It's too nice for the bag. But I think a Fauxton is too small, too dim, and a battery I don't want to stock. Can you please recommend a replacement *1AA light* that would be reliably functional, but inexpensive?
> 
> ...




What is the idea of making this type of bag?I see threads on similar but often wondered what the idea behind them are.Would your bag also contain a fold up Anorak?


----------



## Danielight (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't own one of these myself, but for the price ($8.99) it might be a good deal. Check out my earlier post: SiPiK Cree Q3.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 7, 2012)

ITP A3 EOS, which can be found for $20 including shipping. It can hold it's own against any AAA light on the market in output. Other names for this same light include Maratac ($25 plus $8 for shipping) and the Olight i3.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 8, 2012)

Check out the tank 007 TK566. I've had one for about three years and you can get one for $20


----------



## JerryM (Mar 8, 2012)

This is under $7 including shipping on ebay. I have one, and it is not bad, although it would never be my favorite. I think it is the SiPiK AA.

Adjustable Focus Zoom In/Out CREE Q5 LED 7 W 300lm Bright Mini Flashlight Torch

Jerry


----------



## T45 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Has anyone mentioned the *Maratac AA?* I believe it has the best materials and highest build quality of any light in the *~$30 range.*
> 
> At just *under* 3", three well thought out output levels and HA111 Nat -- it's a great light.
> 
> *I wouldn't want much less of a light in my bag for emergencies.*



I have the Stainless Steel model and it's a great light, but finding one is nigh impossible these day.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 13, 2012)

Fenix E11. Cheapest light I can stand to use. I might actually feel slightly better about life if it were stolen.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 13, 2012)

bltkmt said:


> This is interesting...anyone own one?


I own two. One worked fine to start with, the other I had to fix. Its two-mode spring was bent upwards, and to bend it back down I had to un-solder it and pull it out of its thru-hole in the circuit board, then bend it back into shape, then fuss with it to get it back into its thru-hole and oriented properly. Then I had to superglue the circuit board in place because the retaining clip didn't really hold it all that well on its own. I sealed the circuit board with clear nail polish and installed a better foam ring after the nail polish dried. Works fine now. 

Oh, the emitter isn't a real Cree, it's a knockoff with a very slightly smaller die. It works well enough though.

All told, while it makes a good throwaway light, after the work I had to put in to get it working just-right, I'd rather not have it stolen.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2012)

T45 said:


> Here's a candidate: Energizer Tactical AA You can usually find these at Target for about $17.



+1

I have a slightly older version (before they slapped the word "tactical" on it). Works well. Tailcap switch is a bit soft and a little mushy. Bit thin too. But the light works very reliably. Excellent value.


----------



## Animalmother (Mar 15, 2012)

I had the: Terralux LightStar 100, Sipik SK68, TrustFire S-A2, SkyRay S-A1, Energizer 1AA Tactical (Both the 37 and 50 ANSI versions with Luxeons).

For a transportation bag the SK68 is good enough. It's great light. I was surprised by the quality for such a small thing. It's bright enough on AA and brighter on 14500 but didn't seem that big of a difference.
My favorite is the TrustFire S-A2 of all of them. It's brighter then all of the ones I had listed above in both spill and throw.

The TerraLux was pretty good too but the emitter was off.

The SK68 like other have said is a great choice. There are so many clones and version I myself don't even know which is the best to chose. I have yet to find a 3 mode that someone actually knows has and it's 3 modes.


----------



## mccririck (Mar 15, 2012)

Animalmother said:


> The SK68 like other have said is a great choice. There are so many clones and version I myself don't even know which is the best to chose. I have yet to find a 3 mode that someone actually knows has and it's 3 modes.



There are no clones. They are all made in the same factory.


----------



## adios (Mar 18, 2012)

For less than ten bucks delivered, the only real complaint I have with the SK68 is the strike bezel. I'm not HSLD so I look at those sharp edges as something that chews through jacket pockets.


----------



## Newuser01 (Mar 18, 2012)

> I'm not HSLD so I look at those sharp edges as something that chews through jacket pockets.


HAHAHA...Good one. I never thought of it. I usually have it clipped to some thing. Not in a bag. But now that you mentioned it, its true.... It could rip up your good pants pocket or jacket.


> My favorite is the TrustFire S-A2 of all of them. It's brighter then all of the ones I had listed above in both spill and throw.


 True that. But the trouble is you get two for the price of one! And no- one would regret that they had left one or two at the camp site some where!!!
have fun.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Take a trip to Home Depot and get a 2AA 100 lumen Rayovac Indestructible light for $15. 1AA lights start at $20 or more for half decent ones (there are cheaper ones, but they will end up costing you at least $20 after shipping). An Inova X1 comes to mind in that category, but a 2AA will be cheaper and easier to find.



+1 on this. They also have a Coast x2 AA model at Home Depot for $15. The Energizer or Duracell x1 AA from Target or Autozone, etc. are also great choices. Decent performers that are easily replaced if broken, stolen, or lost.

I just picked up the x2AA Rayovac "Indestructible" as a communal grab light near the door and I have to admit, it's a pretty impressive little light for $15.

-Trevor


----------



## nykon1969 (Mar 24, 2012)

You cant go wrong with a Sipik SK68. I love these little lights and for less then 10 dollars shipped from many websites you cant beat them. I have one in every vehicle, have given several away as gifts, and have never had a problem with any one of them. I have had one for over 2 years running a mix of normal AA or 14500 and not once has it caused me any problems. I have 1 in each of my travel type setups.


----------



## ficklampa (Mar 25, 2012)

The leatherman lights have been pretty mores dive to me, for their price. I EDC a monarch 200 and use it almost everyday. Very small, clicky, though uses LR44 batteries. They have a AA or AAA version of this too, called monarch 300 http://www.leatherman-store.co.uk/flashlights-c22/leatherman-monarch-300-led-flashlight-p99


----------



## Bolster (Mar 31, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> What is the idea of making this type of bag?I see threads on similar but often wondered what the idea behind them are.Would your bag also contain a fold up Anorak?



A fully-stocked GHB (get home bag) that's really inexpensive...so inexpensive that if you left it by accident, or were robbed, you'd be out no more than a Franklin for the whole thing. Contains everything you'd need to make an 8-hr hike home, incl. water, snacks, socks, sweater, respirator, multitool, and so on. Yes, a thrift-store anorak is in the bag, gets worn as a "body condom" on the bus. I would publish the contents but it would be OT. However if you request, I will. 

So I went with the neutral Romisen because I'm a TINT BIGOT and the tint on the Romisen strikes me as very neutral. I like it. A bright light that feels solid and has been working well. Only downside it has no low levels. It's all, or nothing. Not great for reading something in the dark, or nursing a single battery for long light. 

So am looking to pick up a second inexpensive light for another GHB, and for variety would like to try another NEUTRAL tint from a different brand. Must be 1AA or 2AA, not entertaining any other cell sizes...everything I have standardizes on AAs. 

Is the Maratac ... or Sipik ... or Nitecore in neutral?


----------



## Double_A (Mar 31, 2012)

Try this one...Nebo 5519 CSI Edge Mini LED Flashlight

Nice tint, $9.95

35L 1-AA

Rear on/off pushbutton has a glow-in-dark rubber cover

Round off Crenelations on bezel they tear at fabrics


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bolster said:


> A fully-stocked GHB (get home bag) that's really inexpensive...so inexpensive that if you left it by accident, or were robbed, you'd be out no more than a Franklin for the whole thing. Contains everything you'd need to make an 8-hr hike home, incl. water, snacks, socks, sweater, respirator, multitool, and so on. Yes, a thrift-store anorak is in the bag, gets worn as a "body condom" on the bus. I would publish the contents but it would be OT. However if you request, I will.
> 
> So I went with the neutral Romisen because I'm a TINT BIGOT and the tint on the Romisen strikes me as very neutral. I like it. A bright light that feels solid and has been working well. Only downside it has no low levels. It's all, or nothing. Not great for reading something in the dark, or nursing a single battery for long light.
> 
> ...



No thanks,I have no wish to know what you put in as I reckon no one seriously actually uses one.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 1, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> No thanks,I have no wish to know what you put in as I reckon no one seriously actually uses one.



You never use it. Until you do.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> No thanks,I have no wish to know what you put in as I reckon no one seriously actually uses one.



Please speak for yourself.

I keep something similar in the trunk of my car. Considering that many CPFers also have accounts on EDCF as well, I also know that several forum members here keep similar bags either on them or in the trunk of their cars. A GHB is used for dealing with unexpected emergencies or difficult situations that could rear their ugly heads during the course of one's day. Some of us choose to be prepared to deal with such realities of Life, and not move about pretending that such things could never happen to us.

Also, yes; there have been times I've used the contents in my bag. Whether it be reaching for a needed multi-tool that I don't remotely use often enough to justify carrying it on my person, to reaching for a travel packet of coffee because it's late and I need to stay awake, to reaching for my Nalgene bottle because I refuse to pay nearly $2 for bottled water from the University vending machine. And to quite a few other situations that needed dealing with. 

Nothing remotely wrong with being prepared for Life's little, and sometimes not so little, challenges that you can expect to get thrown your way during one's time on this planet.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 2, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> No thanks,I have no wish to know what you put in as I reckon no one seriously actually uses one.



I was in San Francisco during the '89 quake, and now live in the Northeast where it's not uncommon for my town to be cut off from the outside world for several days at a time (three times last year alone). During 9/11, I watched the twin towers burn, but fortunately I was on the Jersey side of the river so I had no difficulty making it home. I'm not an over the top prepper and I don't believe in the zombie apocalypse or other such nonsense, but I know the world can provide unexpected surprises so I'm prepared at home and in the car. This is not only for self preservation, but so I can provide assistance to others in need and not be a burden to already overtaxed emergency services. 

To keep this OT, I always carry true mil-spec flashlights (ones that have a NSN) for maximum reliability. I figure if they're battle proven, they'll stand up to anything I can throw at them. But this thread makes a good case for a bag with low cost "expendable" items, to be used in circumstances where loss is possible. I'll have to think about how I would implement that...


----------



## Bolster (Apr 2, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Also, yes; there have been times I've used the contents in my bag.



Ditto here: most the gear inside gets regular use, but a few items are for emergency use only. The Romison has gotten lots of use so far and while I wish it had a low setting, it works great when you need lots of light. 



mcnair55 said:


> No thanks,I have no wish to know what you put in as I reckon no one seriously actually uses one.



I will *gladly* grant you that wish. Those who choose to be unprepared have every right to be that way, and to live (or not live, as the case may be) with the consequences. Anyone else is welcome to PM me for the contents list, which has been developed in collaboration with dozens of preparedness experts, to give the most functionality for the least cost. 

Now back to the subject of decent, inexpensive AA lights, please.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 2, 2012)

Double_A said:


> Try this one...Nebo 5519 CSI Edge Mini LED Flashlight
> 
> Nice tint, $9.95



Interesting. The price is right! 35 lumens max, a little on the low side. I would expect a blueish tint? Do you own one and can recommend?

Also considering that Sipik SK68. What's the tint on it like?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't think of these, but if you have a Home Depot close to you they had a package with 3 3XAAA lights, and a pair of head lamps for $17. I picked one up and was shocked to find XPG emitters in the little lights and they have proven to be decently rugged little flashlights. There's one in my range bag that gets the snot kicked out of it and I used it just last night. I plan to pick up another pack of them when I get the chance, they make killer gifts.


----------



## Tegan's Dad (Apr 2, 2012)

Bolster said:


> Also considering that Sipik SK68. What's the tint on it like?



I'm not a tint snob, but have 2 SK68s. Their tints are slightly different, so I think it's a bit of a lottery. When not comparing to another light though they both look decent to me. For the price, I would say it's worth getting one and giving away or selling if you don't like it.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 2, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Please speak for yourself.
> 
> I keep something similar in the trunk of my car. Considering that many CPFers also have accounts on EDCF as well, I also know that several forum members here keep similar bags either on them or in the trunk of their cars. A GHB is used for dealing with unexpected emergencies or difficult situations that could rear their ugly heads during the course of one's day. Some of us choose to be prepared to deal with such realities of Life, and not move about pretending that such things could never happen to us.
> 
> ...




I can go along with the kit in the boot of the car,I think is a fantastic idea but a bus bag nah,suppose it depends how frequently you use public transport and with the threats from modern day fanactics probably is a good idea.

I am converted to the bus bag.:wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> I can go along with the kit in the boot of the car,I think is a fantastic idea but a bus bag nah,suppose it depends how frequently you use public transport and with the threats from modern day fanactics probably is a good idea.
> 
> I am converted to the bus bag.:wave:



I am thankful I don't have to use public transportation on a daily basis, nor have I needed to over the past few years. If that situation changed, I'd put together a very different GHB. I would toss in a full-blown respirator mask. (Easily found at the larger home improvement stores.) Plenty of food bars that required no refrigeration. Large water-bottle. A bigger first aid kit. Thick work gloves. A decent sized prybar. A few other items . . . 

And, several cheap 1AA flashlights to hand out to fellow riders before they start to panic. In my neck of the woods, bus service is pathetic compared to subway service. So, if an emergency happens, I and others might realistically have to walk out through the tunnels.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 3, 2012)

I just got an Icon Rogue 1 AA light and while it won't win the 'brightness war', nor the 'output mode battle', it's a nice little light that has a clean beam and a 6/50LM output.

I got a green one because I like the color and the housing's design. It's a nice light for the collection, but it didn't cost much cash, so I'm not out a lot if I lose it.

$18 from BatteryJunction last week.

I'm probably going to go with a neutral white Xeno 03 in a week, or two. It'll be double the price, but that's OK. While you can run a 14500 in the Icon, you're playing on the edge. The Xeno puts out 400LM on the Li-Ion 14500.

Chris


----------



## TMedina (Apr 3, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> To keep this OT, I always carry true mil-spec flashlights (ones that have a NSN) for maximum reliability. I figure if they're battle proven, they'll stand up to anything I can throw at them. But this thread makes a good case for a bag with low cost "expendable" items, to be used in circumstances where loss is possible. I'll have to think about how I would implement that...



Meh. Don't believe the hype - half of the time, kit with NSNs assigned just means units can buy the gear through Army channels, using Army charge cards.

Same with the "Family of Flashlights" - it was a "screening process" to "help" Soldiers pick flashlights that had been approved for use by the Army. I don't know how the selection process ran, but given PEO Soldier's usual professional competence, I was quite happy picking my own.

EtA: apparently the "Family of Flashlights" has been changed to reflect a "we're designing our own gadget, so nyah!" instead of a list of lights. Which means it'll be three or four generations behind current performers, but oh well. A soon-to-be-maybe official Army flashlight

Malkoff may never have an NSN, but I'm quite comfortable with his gear and would have happily carried it with me on deployment if I'd been more of a flashlight nerd in 06 - 07.

-Trevor


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 3, 2012)

Bolster said:


> A fully-stocked GHB (get home bag) that's really inexpensive...so inexpensive that if you left it by accident, or were robbed, you'd be out no more than a Franklin for the whole thing. Contains everything you'd need to make an 8-hr hike home, incl. water, snacks, socks, sweater, respirator, multitool, and so on. Yes, _*a thrift-store anorak*_ is in the bag, _*gets worn as a "body condom" on the bus*_. I would publish the contents but it would be OT. However if you request, I will.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 3, 2012)

TMedina said:


> Meh. Don't believe the hype - half of the time, kit with NSNs assigned just means units can buy the gear through Army channels, using Army charge cards.
> 
> Same with the "Family of Flashlights" - it was a "screening process" to "help" Soldiers pick flashlights that had been approved for use by the Army. I don't know how the selection process ran, but given PEO Soldier's usual professional competence, I was quite happy picking my own.


Except in specific circumstances where certain equipment is required for the sake of compatibility, the only real purpose "official military gear" serves is to set a minimum standard for equipment quality. That way no soldier will have to use equipment that can't be reasonably expected to endure its expected duty cycle. (that's not to say expectations are realistic, of course, but that is a different problem.)


----------



## JerryM (Apr 3, 2012)

When you can get these, SK68 or their knock-offs, for less than $7 a pop I don't see any better choice for an effective and very inexpensive light.
Jerry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Double post...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

T45 said:


> Here's a candidate Energizer Tactical AA You can usually find these at Target for about $17.


*+ 1* On this little beauty, though TBH I'd prefer to own the newer variant


----------



## sidoe (Apr 4, 2012)

I have picked up several mxdl 1 watt flashlights from ebay for the money so far they are very good paid about 2 bux shipped for each comes with pocket clip.


----------



## nykon1969 (Apr 4, 2012)

JerryM said:


> When you can get these, SK68 or their knock-offs, for less than $7 a pop I don't see any better choice for an effective and very inexpensive light.
> Jerry



3 pack for 23.99 Shipped http://www.meritline.com/showproduc...Name=cree-led-flash-light-xp-g-q5-convex-zoom


----------



## Bolster (Apr 5, 2012)

OK, you folks convinced me, I have two SK68s on order. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## budynabuick (Apr 5, 2012)

LilKevin715 said:


> Another quality option for not too much (~$20) would be the Terralux Lightstar 100.




LOL I was going to post it.i am playing my 100 right now. had it a while and it seems solid. 3 modes good light.
Keith


----------



## JerryM (Apr 5, 2012)

I also like the Lightstar 100. I got mine off ebay, and figured that for less than $10 I was just curious, and did not expect much. Shipping was an additional $3.95 so the price was around $14. I was very pleasantly surprised. It is an excellent light with a long run time on the low (50 LMN) mode. I tested it on low, and it at the end of 6 hours was slightly less than 5 lm. 

Jerry


----------



## ficklampa (Apr 7, 2012)

The new (?) Fenix E11 seems like a good choise. ~$25 for 2 modes. AA. http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=99


----------



## Kokopelli (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a an E11 I hot lately. It is bright and throwy in both levels. Not suitable for closeup reading though. I would reccomend an ITP Eos A2 or Olight I2 for its three levels of brightness.


----------

